# Great weekend in VA!!



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

Our smooth Collie went BOV on Saturday for her 3rd Gr. Champion (4pt) major. BOS on Sunday (with 2pt)
She now has 18 points and all 3 majors!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Congratulations. Good luck on getting the rest of the points for the GCH. Are you going to the Charlottesville, VA shows?


----------



## kacaju (Jan 2, 2008)

no, we don't normally go to VA for shows. We are in Central Jersey and travel to NY, CT and PA for shows. We were in Manassas due to my niece graduating from George Mason, though after this weekend my daughter may want to travel to VA more!
We will be in Freehold NJ this weekend, but she is just showing in Jr's.


----------

